# No idea what I'm doing!!!



## agiantfan (Dec 2, 2011)

Boys -n- Girls,
Since I am a newbie at all this train stuff, you'll probably get tired of all the questions. Here's what I have in mind. A U-shaped layout running around 3 walls. The problem is I only have about 1' of space away from the wall. Will this work? If so what size railroad would be best?
TIA!!!!
Gene


----------



## Che (Nov 23, 2011)

I found this:
Z Scale: 195 mm
N Scale: 9 3/4 inches
HO Scale: 15-22 inches
HOn3 Scale: 15 inches (narrow gauge)
S Scale: 20 - 30 inches
O Scale ("Toy"): 13.5 inches
O Scale ("Scale"): 72 inches
On3 Scale: 36 inches
G Scale: 24-44 inches

at http://modeltrains.about.com/od/modelrailroadtrains/f/What-Is-The-Minimum-Curve-Radius-For-Model-Trains.htm

Maybe take it with extreme flexibility as I have seen O gauge track with 27", 36", 48",60", and 72" curve diameters.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

N scale would be best for that. However the 9 3/4 " radius is half. It takes 20" or more to turn it around. Most locos and cars will not make it around that small of a curve. Best is at least 2' to be able to use 11" radius. That is for running contiuous loop.
Can you go with a 2' wide section at each end to turn it around?

Only other option would be a switching yard or point to point with no continious loop.
You can always go with Z scale which is smaller but are limited in products.

Hope that helps


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Here is a pic from my layout. The loop that goes under is an 11" radius on 2' of space to give you an idea of what it looks like.
There are other pics on my link below if you havent seen them yet. the bridge over the door narrows to 1' in that span.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It doesn't matter just as long as it is FUN.
You can use any scale but you will not be able to turn around unless you get more width or turn it into a circle.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

agiantfan said:


> Boys -n- Girls,
> Since I am a newbie at all this train stuff, you'll probably get tired of all the questions. Here's what I have in mind. A U-shaped layout running around 3 walls. The problem is I only have about 1' of space away from the wall. Will this work? If so what size railroad would be best?
> TIA!!!!
> Gene


What is the size of your room?

Would you be able to build the layout against the wall? 
With a foot, you would not be able to walk around it anyway. Is there a reason you can't butt up to the wall?

All depends on the layout size, you should be able to reach back there and you gain a foot for the layout?

So far it sounds like N scale would be best?


----------



## agiantfan (Dec 2, 2011)

I can probably go 2' on the ends to allow it to turn around on the ends. Yes it will be against the wall. Also thinking about multi levels as well. "N" scale it'll be. Any othern thoughts thus far? Thinking modern era for power.


----------



## agiantfan (Dec 2, 2011)

Since it will be mounted against the wall. And only 1' wide except at the ends to allow for turn arounds, can it be attached to the walls with L brackets? I am also freehanding designs, how much distance isn required between runs?What kind of track do you recommend? turnouts etc?
TIA!!


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

agiantfan said:


> Since it will be mounted against the wall. And only 1' wide except at the ends to allow for turn arounds, can it be attached to the walls with L brackets? I am also freehanding designs, how much distance isn required between runs?What kind of track do you recommend? turnouts etc?
> TIA!!


 If it is only 1' wide you will not need major bracing like legs. ( I used legs during construction for support them removed them.) If you look closely at mine it is up to 2' wide in areas supported by 1x4 braces cut at at angle. The braces are mounted to a block of 2x4 that is mounted to the studs in the wall. The back side of the benchowork frame is also screwed into studs. Very sturdy. 
If you can turn around in 2' that will be a very nice N scale layout size.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

I highly recommend taking your time on a layout that size and use flex track and your road bed of choice.. You will have less joints and smoother running. For a beginner I would use code 80 standard N track with 6# turnouts on mainline and 4# in yards.
Kato unitack is nice but very pricey for a layout of that size.


----------



## agiantfan (Dec 2, 2011)

According to "Che" turn radius of 9 3/4 inches.. so 2' should be plenty. I would think. 
Flex track. Okie Dokie!!!!


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

agiantfan said:


> According to "Che" turn radius of 9 3/4 inches.. so 2' should be plenty. I would think.
> Flex track. Okie Dokie!!!!


9 3/4 " is very tight and is minimum. With 2' you can make an 11" radius which would be much better. Any 4 axle locos and 50" cars will glide right around that radius just fine.


----------



## agiantfan (Dec 2, 2011)

I see said the blind man, to his deaf dog on the telephone!!! Great to know!! That helps out alot!!


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Glad to be able to help.


----------



## agiantfan (Dec 2, 2011)

Joe,
You "Da Man!!!"


----------



## Snape (Dec 7, 2011)

*Use the N track*

I think if you are a beginner the N tarck with turnouts numbering 6 on the mainline woule be the ideal choice. Kato Unitrack is also an option but keep in mind that it is expensive.


----------



## agiantfan (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks, Snape!!!!


----------



## agiantfan (Dec 2, 2011)

I just downloaded ANYRAIL,Is thee anything else out there or is this a good one??


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyrail is IMHO one of the best.
There are others out there but they are all missing or lacking something.
Anyrail seams to have all the bases covered.
Second choice is *SCARM* it keeps improving all the time! The guy that develops it is on here!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sean, etc.

Note: "SCARM", not SCRAM ... "Simple Computer Aided Railway Modeller" ...

http://www.scarm.info/index_en.html

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My problem with SCARM was the user interface, it seemed to include most of the stuff you'd need, just couldn't get around the user interface. I ended up buying the full version of AnyRail.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

OOPs! I even double checked it too!


----------



## agiantfan (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for the info!!! I think I'll stick anyrail!!!Once I figger out the basics of it!! LOL


----------



## retirementhobby (Jul 18, 2020)

don't know if you've read my thread called the smallest, tiny etc. but I'm putting my lay out inside a piano bench, with a very small radius. I'm using N scale, Kato track (because it's idiot user friendly) and the first locomotive I bought has too long a wheel base for the tight turn, so I got an 0-6-0 instead. it just arrived. My next step is more track, and a controller. first pic is the tiny radius. I'll use half at each end of my loop. 
The bigger engine will be used later, on another layout with a bigger radius. 
I'm really having fun with this. hope you are, too.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that because this discussion occurred in 2011, and you just joined a month or so ago, that not only HASN'T he read your thread but, since he hasn't posted anything at all since Dec 2011, he's not going to, either.

Basee on Traction Fan's recent experience with this same problem, I'm going to gues that this thread came up in the "Recommended Reading" list... which may be useful in finding information, but must be used with care to avoid resurrecting old threads like this.


----------



## retirementhobby (Jul 18, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that because this discussion occurred in 2011, and you just joined a month or so ago, that not only HASN'T he read your thread but, since he hasn't posted anything at all since Dec 2011, he's not going to, either.
> 
> Basee on Traction Fan's recent experience with this same problem, I'm going to gues that this thread came up in the "Recommended Reading" list... which may be useful in finding information, but must be used with care to avoid resurrecting old threads like this.


lol. I should pay more attention.


----------

